# Was brauche ich alles für MP3?

## eddi1983

Hallo. 

Ich bin ein Gentoo-Neuling und möchte meinen alten Laptop als DJ-Pult nutzen. Das Basissystem steht soweit und als WM nutze ich Fluxbox. 

-Was benötige ich um MP3 und andere Audio-Formate abzuspielen?

-Welchen MP3-Player würdet ihr mir bei Fluxbox empfehlen?

-Außerdem benötige ich zusätzlich ein "professionellen" MP3-Player wie BMP oder UltraMixer. Ultramixer braucht zuviel Ressourcen und läuft zu langsam und Wine möchte ich nicht nutzen. Viellecht kennt ihr ja zufällig noch einen solchen guten Player für Linux.

-Welche USE-Flags sollte ich dazu setzen?

-Muß dazu noch was in den Kernel?

Schon mal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

MfG eddi

Daten:

- CPU Intel 500Mhz.

- RAM 384 MB

- Kernel 2.6.24-r3

----------

## blu3bird

Als Use-Flags sollten folgende ein guter Anfang sein: wav mp2 mp3 aac oog vorbis

Kernel-Einstellungen: Den Treiber für Deine Soundkarte  :Wink: 

Aber willst Du wirklich mit Software mixen? Alle Djs die ich kenne benutzen Omi's Plattenspieler und haben den einfach an die Soundkarte angeschlossen um das ganze als Audio-Stream aufen PC zu bekommen. Die Musikplayer die im Tree sind haben zwar zum Teil einen "Party"-Modus, das heißt aber meist einfach nur Fullscreen, wiklich mixen kann man mit denen nicht, lediglich Playlists zusammenstellen.

----------

## franzf

 *blu3bird wrote:*   

> Als Use-Flags sollten folgende ein guter Anfang sein: wav mp2 mp3 aac oog vorbis

 

mad kommt manchmal auch ganz gut  :Wink: 

Und mit oog meinst du wahrscheinlich ogg.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

ich weiß zwar nicht, ob die Programme zu ressourcenhungrig sind für deinen Laptop, aber ich habe vor einiger Zeit mal zwei Programme angetestet, die annähernd sowas wie eine DJ-Funktionalität bieten. Das eine Programm ist bereits in Portage und nennt sich media-sound/djplay. Das andere Programm wurde schon vor einer halben Ewigkeit bei bugs.gentoo.org eingereicht, aber bisher noch nicht in den portage-tree aufgenommen, obwohl der Programmierer recht fleißig ist und immer mal wieder eine neue Version rausbringt...

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## jkoerner

Moin,

für meine Partys zuhause habe ich media-sound/mixxx installiert. Das ist einen Blick wert

----------

## eddi1983

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten. Werde ich gleich mal alles ausprobieren.

Mit "professionellem" MP3-Player meinte ich eigentlich nicht so einen Supwe-Player der alles kann. Deswegen "professionell" in Anführungszeichen. Das Ding sollte halt nur 2 Player nebeneinander haben und Crossfade unterstützen damit der Übergang nicht so abgehackt ist. Mehr brauche ich eigentlich nich.

MfG eddi

----------

## AmonAmarth

wie wärs wenn du dir mal den soundserver jack in verbindung mit ardour2 ansiehst?

interressant wäre in diesem fall für dich das pro-audio overlay.

die informationen wie du dies alles installieren kannst findest du im gentoo-wiki

mfg

----------

## 178238

Mich wunder dass niemand terminatorX erwähnt hat. Ist zwar keine Profisoftware aber für kleine "DJ-Spielerein" eignets sich doch ganz gut.

Link: [list=]http://terminatorx.org/[/list]

Ein einfaches 

```
emerge -av terminatorx
```

 reicht, useflags evtl. noch vorbis, mad (?) und natürlich alsa nehmen.

Mfg und viel Spaß

Lumpi

----------

## Max Steel

Und janicht alsa-utils vergessen.

Also

emerge alsa-utils

alsaconf

/etc/init.d/alsasound start

rc-update -a alsasound boot

Und im KErnel die entsprechenden Teile als Module bauen.

----------

## musv

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> rc-update -a alsasound boot

 

Mit welcher Begründung (außer der offiziellen Gentoo-Installationsanleitung) schickst du alsasound ins boot-Runlevel? 

Gehört meiner Meinung nach ins default, weil keine absolut notwendige Basisfunktionalität.

----------

